# الجزء الاول من الشرح المفصل (( للفيس بوك )) ....



## H O P A (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*بسم الثالوث الاقدس

        أمين .....

الحمد لله قدرت اعمل شرح بسيط للفيس بوك لكن هقسمه علي اجزاء لأني فعلاً لاقيته كبير :smi411:...

الجزء الاول هو عبارة عن كيفية التسجيل .... 

- عند الدخول علي موقع الفيس بوك http://WWW.FACEBOOK.COM​*
*هتظهرلنا هذه الصفحة  ....​*












































*
لتحميل ملف الصور كامل ....​*
*DOWNLOAD ....​*​


----------



## amjad-ri (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا  جزيلا على الشرح

سلام ونعمة
ننتضر الجزء الثاني​*


----------



## H O P A (28 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا  جزيلا على الشرح
> 
> سلام ونعمة
> ننتضر الجزء الثاني​*



*العفو ..... و قريباً الجزء التاني و شكراً .....​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي علي الشرح المفصل



وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (28 سبتمبر 2008)

منتظرين البقية شكرا ليك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## H O P A (28 سبتمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي علي الشرح المفصل
> 
> 
> 
> وربنا يعوض تعبك​*





اغريغوريوس قال:


> منتظرين البقية شكرا ليك





فراشة مسيحية قال:


>



*شكراً علي الردود الحلوة ديه وهحاول اخلص الجزء التاني بسرعة .....​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا على مجهودك 

فى انتظار الجزاء الثانى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى جدا على الشرح 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## H O P A (29 سبتمبر 2008)

r0o0o0ky قال:


> *شكرا على مجهودك
> 
> فى انتظار الجزاء الثانى​*





kokoman قال:


> مرسىىىىى جدا على الشرح
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*شكراً علي الردود المشجعة اوي ديه ......​*


----------



## H O P A (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*هذا هو الفيس بووك لكن بالشكل الجديد وللانتقال الي هذا الشكل ارجو عمل الاتي : 

سنقوم باضافة كلمة New الي رابط الفيسبوك هكذا ....

http://www.new.facebook.com/home.php​*



ملحوظة : سيتم شرح الجزء الثاني علي الفيس بوك بالشكل الجديد لذا ارجو من الجميع سرعة التغيير في حالة عدم التغيير الياً ......


----------

